# Help please



## Belle123 (13 June 2018)

Hi

I've just been given some riding lessons as a birthday present.  Yay!

I'm not sure what to wear.  Is a shirt and tie the best thing?  Looks like it from the web.  If so where do I a get one's for women?

Thanks

Bwllw


----------



## alainax (13 June 2018)

Which country are you in?


----------



## Belle123 (13 June 2018)

London UK


----------



## wkiwi (13 June 2018)

I'd ring the centre where you are going to have the lessons and ask what their dress code is. 
Wearing a tie sounds a bit over the top to me and would have thought a smart polo shirt would be good enough (not in lurid colours though of course !). 
Enjoy your lessons - it is a great present and better than a lot of the ones i've ever had.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 June 2018)

Nought wrong with lurid colours!  For lessons, wear anything safe and sensible, I'd say.


----------



## wkiwi (13 June 2018)

JFTD said:



			Nought wrong with lurid colours!  For lessons, wear anything safe and sensible, I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

lol - i wear some weird colours myself  if hacking. But if i was turning up for a lesson at a place i'd never been before then I would tend toward a bit conservative as people do make first impression judgements and lurid neon yellow and pink can be a bit off putting. Especially if you want relatives to take pictures and you are given a chestnut to ride.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 June 2018)

I was schooling my fluo chestnut mare today in dark red jeans and a hi vis yellow t-shirt.  I probably wouldn't choose that combination to get photos, but I have no qualms about tuning up wearing it in public either 

Nobody to see me on my yard this morning though.


----------



## redapple (13 June 2018)

It sounds like it's your first lesson so I wouldn't worry about being in a shirt and tie. If it's soon and its still hot a long sleeved plain top or a polo shirt would be completely appropriate everywhere I've ever ridden. I'd avoid strappy tops or any fashion clothing (i.e slightly longer tops - you'll end up sat on them!). If you need a jacket then something that hasnt got straps and you can move easily in. Being able to move easily and feeling comfortable is the most important thing!


----------



## View (14 June 2018)

My advice when answering this question at our riding school is: be comfortable, so I suggest leggings/jeggins or running tights, polo shirt or t-shirt with sleeves, and if you have boots with a low heel and no zips on the inside of the leg, that is great.  We will lend hats and boots for the first few lessons.

Please, just phone the riding school and ask what they would prefer.  Honestly, they are used to the question: it's much easier for them if somebody has asked the question rather than turning up in inappropriate and dangerous clothing.


----------



## Red-1 (14 June 2018)

I would not worry about a shirt and tie, I would imagine that everyone had dressed up for the photo. 

Calling them would be good, then you will find out if they do hat hire and what you need. A polo shirt looks smart, jeans are not ideal as they rub. You can get synthetic half chaps really cheaply on Ebay, like these at £7.95 including free delivery... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RIFF-RAF...hash=item3b057a75ea:m:mmgmTXNMcQyr1RUN-aex-rA

if you team those with a boot with no zips and a short heel and running tights then you will be comfortable. Any T shirt and sweat shirt that is relatively plain and without excess bobbles etc would be great.


----------



## LaurenBay (14 June 2018)

Jods and a nice polo top. Shirt and tie is mainly for showing and competing.


----------



## Belle123 (15 June 2018)

Thanks - took your advice!  They said  a polo would be fine but a tie would be very welcome too.  But it is the trousers which are more important!


----------



## Belle123 (15 June 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Belle123 (15 June 2018)

Thanks - just what I did


----------



## Belle123 (15 June 2018)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## 9tails (15 June 2018)

Belle123 said:



			Thanks - took your advice!  They said  a polo would be fine but a tie would be very welcome too.  But it is the trousers which are more important!
		
Click to expand...

I think they're pulling your leg about the tie.  Go with a polo shirt.

For trousers, a pair of leggings would be fine.  Team with a pair of low heel ankle boots.


----------

